
Author Correction: Increasing CO2 threatens human nutrition - pionet
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-019-1602-8
======
chrisco255
This is a 2014 article and no, it doesn't threaten human nutrition. The
macronutrient profiles (carbs vs protein) slightly shift (between 2 & 14%
depending on the species of plant). Meanwhile yields increase under higher
CO2, so it more than makes up for the macronutrient shift. This is why CO2 is
pumped into greenhouses at 1200PPM, 3x the current atmospheric levels. The
endless alarmism has got to stop.

~~~
ben_w
Yield improvements are great for business, but this isn’t a business question.

14% seems quite a large shift.

Separately, even if we assume that protein yield per acre is increasing, if
calorie yield increases faster then eating the same foods processed in the
same way make us gain weight when it previously didn’t. If total calories per
unit of protein goes up 1%, 2500 kcal per day with the correct level of
protein becomes 2525 kcal per day, which isn’t much on its own but it’s _every
day for your entire life_ and adds something like 18 kg/decade to your body
weight. [0]

(This does make me wonder how we were supposed to self regulate body weight in
the wild).

[0] assuming a 100g/500kcal bar of chocolate is a representative model of
human fat cells.

~~~
chrisco255
The study showed 2-14% depending on the species, so don't cherry pick the
extreme value. It's not a lot when we're talking about protein from wheat,
rice, and peas. We don't get a lot of protein from those sources as it is.
Wheat and rice are very carb heavy foods. Your 18kg per decade example is
problematic. As mentioned, soybeans are unaffected. If you want more protein
in your diet, eat more soybeans, meat, eggs, milk, or even protein powder of
any form.

~~~
ben_w
> The study showed 2-14% depending on the species, so don't cherry pick the
> extreme value

That’s why my calculations was based on a number smaller than the lower bound.

> If you want more protein in your diet, eat more soybeans, meat, eggs, milk,
> or even protein powder of any form.

Irrelevant. Most people don’t eat what’s healthy (evidenced by the obesity
epidemic), so people continuing to eat what they always used to eat resulting
in them now being fatter than they expect is a problem regardless of the fact
that “better” foods exist.

------
Yetanfou
Bollocks, the increase in atmospheric CO₂ has led to the planet becoming
greener and harvests have increased, not decreased. Keep on pumping out more
demonstrable nonsense like this and soon nobody will believe claims by
scientists. They'll turn to their preacher (of any persuasion, religious or
not) for their 'truths' and before you know it another part of the
enlightenment has been undone.

------
tumetab1
This submission seems to rely only on the title.

The original article was not linked but an author correction. The author
correction seems to only add some missing references.

